# altima conversion



## x0fer0x (Aug 13, 2005)

I just got a 94 altima, and want to completely customize it. It was given to me for free, so i can't complain about the price, but what I would like to know is how hard is it to convert the front end of my 94 to the front end of the 98-01? should every thing just bolt up, or are there differant dimensions where i'd have to cut away or add pieces? any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## x0fer0x (Aug 13, 2005)

well I shouldn't really say for free, my boss gave it to me for back pay, but still.


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

x0fer0x said:


> I just got a 94 altima, and want to completely customize it. It was given to me for free, so i can't complain about the price, but what I would like to know is how hard is it to convert the front end of my 94 to the front end of the 98-01? should every thing just bolt up, or are there differant dimensions where i'd have to cut away or add pieces? any help would be greatly appreciated!


Sounds like some cutting away and adding pieces would do, but in my opinion i think the 93-97 altima is better looking than the 98 style. Its ugly, I'd rather you just get a bodykit and put on the 98 headlights at least lol


----------



## Bluebird SSS (Aug 18, 2005)

If u lookin for modification check out this site www.ibi-bodykits.com the kit isn't half bad and the eye lids make it look so tough


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

Bluebird SSS said:


> If u lookin for modification check out this site www.ibi-bodykits.com the kit isn't half bad and the eye lids make it look so tough



Hell yea...listen to this guy, he aint lyin.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Converting a U13 93-97 Altima to a L30 98-01 would be a huge waste of time and an enormous amount of fabricating because dimensionally they are very different. Go with the suggestion or modify an existing kit to customize your Altima and put the money and time saved in other mods.

Troy


----------

